# Personal opinion---forget the new signs



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

I get them on everything new or not. They just distract.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

When you are done in each forum, click the mark forum read button at the top of the screen. 

This way when you come back only the new messages will be marked new.

I hope that soon EZboard will automaticly remember the last messages you read thus you dont have to click anything to mark thing read.

Scott


----------

